# Demandan que Estado apueste por una aerolínea de bandera



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Eso suena mejor, AeroPeru deberia ser reflotada con capital privado. Pero una buena empresa, no una mediocre!


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Ya esta comprobado que el Estado es un pesimo administrador, no le podemos pedir peras al olmo. Como bien dice Pedro, si AeroPerú u otra aerolínea quiere entrar al mercado tendra que ser con capitales netamente privados. Por cierto, que fue de Wayra Perú? ellos auspiciaron el concierto de los beach boys, pero hasta ahora no empiezan sus operaciones. 

Y hablando de Aerocontinente ayer vi una nota respecto de que hay unos avisos que requieren pilotos para Aerocontinente cuando esta esta imposibilitada de operar, al igual que Nuevo Continente. Por lo que entendi ambas estan a la espera de que se les de una nueva licencia, pero viendo la situacion de sus ex dueños no creo que sea muy pronto.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

De verdad me había olvidado de Wayra Perú, hasta ahora no sale la aerolinea esta, bueno que sea pronto, la competencia es necesaria y se pide a gritos.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Pero con respecto a AeroPeru, dicen que el estado no se metería en el 
asunto. Con esto se responde la pregunta de Pedro.
Yo creo que si es importante el tener una aerolinea de bandera, que transporte a los 
propios peruanos por el Perú y el mundo, total Aeroperu tiene permiso de volar a europa y hasta Asia.


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Que entonces los de Aerocontinente cambien de dueños y asi poder tener ustedes su buena linea aerea, pq la Lupe es mas corrupta... xD


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Filter said:


> De verdad me había olvidado de Wayra Perú, hasta ahora no sale la aerolinea esta, bueno que sea pronto, la competencia es necesaria y se pide a gritos.



Qué me late que esa aerolinea ya fue :|


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Creo que es buena idea de fundar una linea aerea de bandera, y que lleve el nombre del Peru por los cielos del mundo, como lo hacia, AeroPeru.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

AirPeru o AeroPeru.


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

AeroPerú fue esa que tuvo un avion q se estrello en el mar?? no lo recuerdo.. creo que el abuelo de un amigo iba en ese vuelo.. bueno.. xD


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Se nota que te dio pena...por eso pones "XD"?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> AirPeru o AeroPeru.


AirPeru también suena bien. Muy marketero. Lo importante es que el Estado no aparezca para nada. Que sea sólo privada, como lo fue Aerolíneas Peruanas, que a pocos años de su creación, en los 60, ya volaba hasta Europa, lo que nunca llegó a hacer la burocrática y anquilosada Aeroperú.


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Chalaco said:


> Se nota que te dio pena...por eso pones "XD"?


xD es por que no me acordaba muy bien.. es que bueno uso esa cara para todo... xD


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Wayra Perú empezara sus operaciones en cualquier momento, deben estar a la espera de algun permiso o algo parecido para empezar sus operaciones.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Muchos vuelos para ***


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Qué me late que esa aerolinea ya fue :|


Si ps esta aerolínea, hace rato debió abrir sus vuelos y naranjas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> Muchos vuelos para ***


Jajaja...tienes razon!


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Yo creo que los aviones de Wayra Perú (4 Fokker 100) les tenían que hacer algún tipo
de cambios, para que puedan volar a grandes alturas, (Arequipa y Cusco) que creo que no son aptos para eso. De seguro por eso se esta demorando la cosa. Y ya pronto los tendremos volando.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

¿TENDREMOS NUEVA AEROLÍNEA DE BANDERA?
Air China invertiría en reflotamiento de TANS
Jueves, 5 de Mayo de 2005, 11h15 
Fuente: Gestión


Mario Roggero, consultor del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores para temas económicos e infraestructura, reveló que actualmente la Cancillería peruana viene negociando la posibilidad de establecer un 'joint venture' entre la aerolínea nacional TANS y la estatal Air China. 

Indicó que si bien TANS es una aerolínea actualmente descapitalizada, cuenta con rutas nacionales e internacionales para atender pasajeros y carga que podrían ser aprovechadas por la línea aérea china, sobre todo ante el panorama actual de virtual monopolio en cuanto a vuelos comerciales se refiere. 

Aclaró que las primeras conversaciones con la aerolínea china se realizaron antes de los lamentables sucesos acontecidos tras el vídeo difundido por LAN Perú. 


"Las reuniones con Air China se realizaron los días 18 y 19 de abril bajo estricta reserva, a fin de evitar posibles lobbies por parte de terceros, que son muy comunes cuando se negocian licencias. Si bien el encuentro fue muy auspicioso, la negociación tiene aún mucho camino por recorrer", afirmó Roggero. 
El asesor de la Cancillería refirió que de concretarse la fusión, TANS tendría que ceder aproximadamente el 70% de sus acciones, y el 30% restante quedaría en manos del Estado peruano, el que está en su derecho de venderlo a otra empresa en caso así lo decida. 

Administración 

En cuanto a la administración de la aerolínea nacional, Roggero señaló que en primera instancia ella pasaría a Air China, o podría ser compartida entre ambas empresas. 

Indicó que una de las obligaciones de la aerolíena china sería fomentar el crecimiento no solo de los vuelos internacionales, sino también atender adecuadamente al mercado local a través de la competencia con las aerolíneas establecidas en el país. 

"Perú a cambio de ello debe otorgarle la debida estabilidad política que un régimen como el chino exige. Lamentablemente nuestras relaciones con China están un poco debilitadas por el caso con la minera Shougang", anotó. 

Precisó que dicha unión permitirá que los turistas chinos que visiten Latinoamérica utilicen a Lima como centro de conexión (Hub), lo cual facilitaría que pasen un mayor tiempo de estadía en la capital (aproximadamente 48 horas). 

Próxima reunión 

El funcionario indicó que la segunda reunión con Air China -en la que participarían respresentantes de la Cancillería, del Ministerio de Transportes y Comunicaciones (MTC), Promperú, ProInversión y de la aerolínea TANS- podría llevarse a cabo la próxima semana. 

Precisó que lo que se busca es que dicho tema forme parte de la agenda del presidente Toledo durante su visita a la República Popular China, prevista para el 1 de junio. 

Roggero también precisó que de no llegar a un acuerdo, la delegación peruana iniciará conversaciones con otras cinco importantes aerolíneas estatales chinas, como China Southern Airlines, China Eastern Airlines, China South-Western Airlines, China West-North Airlines y China Northern Airlines.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bueno, ya era hora, me dio mucha pena con aerocontinente, pero es que tambien el Zevallos éste, resulto ser un corrupto de los grandes.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Sería bueno que se de esto, mayor competencia en los vuelos Peruanos con la misma o mejor calidad.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si pues, falta mayor oferta...


----------



## txemo (Apr 8, 2005)

*ESTATAL NO GRACIAS!!*

Si hay empresarios peruanos que quieran y puedan hacer una aerolinea con buen servicio en buena hora pero el estado jamas! bueno algun dia tal vez, cuando todos los peruanos tengan acceso a una buena escuela, cuando todos los peruanos tengan un servicio de salud efectivo, pero ahora no, tenemos otras prioridades mucho mas importantes que botar la plata en una empresa que ya esta demostrado no puede estar en manos de burocratas.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Es una muy buena noticia, esperemos que se concrete.


----------



## LopezDeCastilla (Apr 4, 2005)

Queremos progresso no?
-___-USEN SERVICIOS Y PRODUCTOS PERUANOS-____-


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo siempre hago eso, verifico la procedencia de las etiquetas,


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Yo tambien, en el Peru compro todo lo que sea peruano, desde vinos hasta golosinas..jeje

Ahh...pero un producto de mala calidad no lo compro, sea peruano o extranjero.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Reflotar Aeroperú no generará gasto al fisco

• Pasa por la inmediata decisión política del gobierno, dice legislador Morales Mansilla.

La propuesta de reflotar Aeroperú como línea aérea de bandera nacional no generará gasto extra al tesoro público, afirmó el legislador Pedro Morales Mansilla (AP).

Indicó que esta empresa cuenta con activos tangibles por un monto de US$ 52 millones y que así está consignado en el Plan para la Recuperación Empresarial que fuera presentado al MTC y al presidente Alejandro Toledo en el año 2001.

El legislador insistió que el reflotamiento pasa por una inmediata decisión política del gobierno.

Morales señaló que la rentabilidad de Aeroperú se ajusta a su real situación económica y a la primacía de poseer aún rutas nacionales y extranjeras. 

“Si el Perú no tiene una línea aérea de bandera nacional que pueda competir con la empresa LAN, que tiene el monopolio del 80% del mercado aerocomercial nacional, seguiremos siendo víctimas de abusos y agresiones como los producidos por la difusión de un video lesivo a la dignidad del Perú y los peruanos”, enfatizó.


----------



## bicho_TangoCharlie (Jan 16, 2007)

*¿Quieren saber más de aeroperú?*

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y estuve leyendo todos los posts, soy Piloto virtual, no sé si habrán oído hablar de Flight Simulator, IVAO o VATSIM. Si no han oído, les explico: Microsoft, lanzó un "juego" llamado Flight Simulator, que desde la versión 2002 incorpora opciones de juego en línea. El flight simulator es un simulador de vuelo, que se controla con el teclado, el mouse y un joystick. Simula muy bien la cabina del piloto, y las pistas de aterrizaje, aunque lo que se refiere a servicios de rampa en los aeropuertos, parece que los van a mejorar en la versión que están lanzando ahora.
Para volar en línea, debes estar registrado en una red de vuelo, que te entregará servicios de control de tráfico aéreo, COMO EN LA VIDA REAL, claro que también es recomendable tener una aerolínea virtual. Yo escogí aeroperú virtual: http://www.aeroperuvirtual.com/. Bien, entonces, si quieren saber qué son de los cielos virtuales, he aquí un informe breve: en el año 2006, se redujo enormemente la cantidad de pilotos peruanos inscritos en lan(de aquí en adelante: **** debido a la censura que ya vi)perú virtual. Al cerrar el año 2006, la división Perú de las redes de VATSIM e IVAO cubrieron el 70% de los vuelos virtuales nacionales con pilotos de aeroperúvirtual. Como podrán haber observado, en los cielos virtuales las cosas pasan de forma muy distinta que en los reales.
Por otra parte, leí el post que hablaba que AirPerú era un nombre comercial y una nota así. Pues, ante tanta insistencia, los ex-pilotos de aeroperú decidieron acelerar las cosas, crearon una aerolínea virtual: AirPerú, para hacer propaganda y como las cosas entre indecopi y aeroperú tienen para rato, los ex-pilotos y accionistas, a través de un préstamo solicitado a algunas aerolíneas norteamericanas, han conseguido armar esta aerolínea para los cielos reales. Ya en noviembre del año pasado (2006), se confirmó que ya tienen la flota completa (la misma flota que tenía aeroperú) y empezarán sus operaciones el 1º de abril de 2007. Aunque está por confirmarse la hora y el primer destino. Pero eso no es todo, porque en esta región, y sobretodo en las aerolíneas peruanas, no se ha tenido conocimiento de alguna que haya tenido un Boeing 777. Pues, en esta ocasión, la boeing aircraft company tiene una orden de pedido de un boeing 777 para AirPerú, la entrega se realizará el 2009 y por primera vez en la historia del Perú (y me parece que de la región) un boeing 777 y de primera mano, vendrá a manos peruanas. Bueno, con esta buenísima noticia, empezamos el año con pie derecho.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Que bueno tio, espero que sea verdad!


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

gracias, pero siempre desconfio de algo que empieze el primero de abril, ya que aqui ese es el dia de los inocentes....


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

El día de los inocentes no erea el 28 de Diciembre? Lo de AirPerú si lo creo porque inclusive hay fotos con el personal, los uniformes y el logotipo.


----------

